

Why the has the Table Saw Industry resisted skin sensing technology? - sc68cal
http://www.fairwarning.org/2013/05/after-more-than-a-decade-and-thousands-disfiguring-injuries-power-tool-industry-resisting-safety-solution/

======
motoford
1\. Steve Gass in an attorney who invented an awesome product. He took it
around to every saw manufacturer in existence, and they were of course all
interested.

2\. Mr Gass demanded an unheard of and unrealistic percentage of the total
sale price to include his technology.

3\. Every manufacturer declined.

4\. Steve Gass then rolled up his legal sleeves and tried several times,
unsuccessfully, to have the U.S. Government require all manufacturers to
license his technology and include his product in their saws.

That is why no one sells a SawStop except for Steve Gass.

